# Visa Run to Oman from Abu Dhabi



## SuryC (May 16, 2010)

Moderators please delete my other thread in the UAE forum instead. Since the Dubai forum is more active, thank you


Hello,

I came across this forum when I was trying to find information about doing a visa run to Oman. I hold an American passport and currently staying in Abu Dhabi. My visit visa is about to expire soon, well in about 2 days. I would like to get some detailed information about which border I should enter for Oman. Some people have told me to go to Al Ain since it is closer to Abu Dhabi. Also if anyone is doing a visa run anytime soon please let me know. All other information is welcomed!

Thank you


----------



## SuryC (May 16, 2010)

47 views and no help??

anyone??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi i know someone who is living in dubai who went to Hatti from Dubai to have their visa stamped the journey in total is about 5hours not sure how much you will be finned depends on how long you have exceeded your likit hope this helps


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

I have heard the fine is 100dhs per day of overstay.


----------



## SuryC (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the help everyone! From what everyone has told me, it is better for me to go to Hatta since they are use to it over there. I got to prepare myself for a long day tomorrow :/


----------

